# Insane Wood Art



## Eamon Burke (Jun 15, 2011)

There are many of us here who appreciate a talented woodworker, but this guy just confuses me. Terry Evans.

Look at this!:eek2::eek2:

I mean seriously, I can't imagine how long it took to make that!

The guy got a hold of some 12,000 year old Irish Bog Wood and is turning it into a teapot. :cookoo:


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn. If I weren't' so intimidated by that, it might actually be inspiring 
-M


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 15, 2011)

It isn't as hard as it looks, actually. At the core it is just a bandsaw box.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 15, 2011)

Clearly, the guy has a method--all of his products are a very similar design. Even a massively complex process becomes mundane when you crank it out a thousand times and can make enough profit to buy specialized tools.

But still. Look at the variety of "rocks" in there, the level of finish on the whole thing...it just looks so time consuming! I would get so sick of doing that way before I finished.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 15, 2011)

VERY COOL!
Thank you for pointing it out to us.
I think to make something like those you need to be;
Part deranged artist to be able to visualize something like that.
Part engineer for how to construct the piece.
And Part monk to have the patience to follow through till complete.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Jun 18, 2011)

Those are very cool, though a bit too contrived for my taste, I say let the wood shine on its own. Still this does not detract from the overall art and craftsmanship that has got to go into constructing a piece like that


----------



## goodchef1 (Jun 18, 2011)

that wood pattern would be cool for a handle i think :scratchhead:


----------

